# Smart or Dumb?: sheets of watercolors



## lives2xplore (May 29, 2020)

Would anyone buy sheets (not sure of thickness) or chunks of solid watercolor to use on their projects? The idea is to provide a large variety of colors at a lower cost for small projects vs purchasing tubes of liquid paint that will get very little use. I don't have any experience with water colors so my thought process could be flawed because of that. Do these exist? Any thoughts?


----------



## billk20 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi, I've been teaching art and design subjects to adults in the UK for 20 years and watercolour painting in particular for the last 7 years at the Highgate Literary and Scientific Institution in north London. I suggest that you concentrate on using watercolour paints from a small watercolour set of "halfpans" - these are small blocks of solid watercolour paint . I would also suggest that you use a 300 gms rough paper so that you do not have to bother stretching it and you can enjoy the way colours intermingle, granulate and settle down into the texture of the paper.This approach works best for paintings that are about A5 - A4 in size.
I teach a Zoom class on Monday afternoons and you can see my work at: http://artworks-writings-mwkelly.blogspot.com/p/watercolours.html


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

The Arches Watercolor Paper is a popular product due to its stability and high quality. It might be the best watercolor paper because it can absorb lots of water without pilling or making the colors fade. Another feature that I love about this product is its internal sizing, in which gelatin is added with water and pulp solution. It will not make the paper tear easily even after scratching.


----------

